# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Жизнь без страха — Жизнь без вирусов

## SDA

Как же на самом деле обстоят дела с вредоносными программами на платформе Apple Macintosh?

В этот страшный зоопарк входят не только вирусы, но и троянские кони, черви, клавиатурные шпионы и другие неприятные приложения.

Давайте разбираться с этими милыми зверьками.

То тут, то там в интернете всплывают споры на эту тему, изрядно подогреваемые очередными заявлениями разработчиков антивирусных программ – “Вышел первый самый опасный вирус под Apple Mac OS X“. Давайте отбросим в сторону пустой треп и фанатские выкрики, попробуем максимально объективно разобраться в этом серьезном вопросе.

Вот некоторые положения, которые прекрасно иллюстрируют ситуацию с вирусами и другим вредоносным софтом на Mac OS X.
 читать дальше http://www.macvspc.ru/macintosh-virus-free.html

P.S. Автор статьи не совсем прав вирусы под Мак есть...около 2-х десятков из них реально работающих 2-3  :Smiley:  Кроме того, статья писалась ранее и автор конечно не знал о новой оси "Снежный барс", включающий штатный антивирусный сканер.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

